
10 Books that Changed my Career as a Software Engineer - parris
https://storyforj.com/s/dk79PY
======
antisemiotic
First of all, it seems the author has worked hard to make this site user-
hostile. It's a mess of pointless animations that break selection and copying,
where just text and images would suffice.

The book descriptions themselves are very short and don't say much what the
books are about. The "or something similar" part in the page about "JavaScript
the Good Parts" is particularly egregious - "find some book that ould make you
really focus on language semantics, hell if I know which one". This is then
one-upped by literally three sentences about a medium post later.

Can't really say much about the quality of the books themselves as I didn't
read any of these, but I think this list would be more useful if the author
spent more time thinking what to write about them, instead of making a flashy
site.

------
kumarvvr
There are 3 books on software development in Javascript. I view JS as an
inferior language, not just for semantics, but because it's origins are
troublesome for me. JS started as a language to provide interactivity to web
pages. Contrast that to C#, which started as a general purpose language with
serious minds working on it.

Is it worth reading JS based software engineering / design books, as compared
to Code Complete or The Pragmatic Programmer?

~~~
jefflombardjr
[https://www.oreilly.com/library/view/javascript-the-
good/978...](https://www.oreilly.com/library/view/javascript-the-
good/9780596517748/ch01.html)

^ Speaks directly to your viewpoint.

~~~
steve19
That book is over a decade old now. Javascript and best practices have changed
so much since then I don't think it is much help.

------
ncmncm
I would know less after reading these books than before. And know more after
forgetting them.

~~~
dang
" _Please don 't post shallow dismissals, especially of other people's work. A
good critical comment teaches us something._"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

